# Offshore Hotel?



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone heard about this yet? 

http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/dpp/news/local/fishermans-paradise-barge-082411


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, great idea.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Wonder if they are going to have fuel?


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

tyler0421 said:


> Wonder if they are going to have fuel?


I bet they will. i would assume they would market to local fisherman to stay as well as people wanting to charter a boat.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Head Kned said:


> I bet they will. i would assume they would market to local fisherman to stay as well as people wanting to charter a boat.


It'll probably $8-10 a gallon!


----------



## splitcoasts (Jul 13, 2011)

http://fishermansparadise.com/


I don't know about gas, but that barge/whatever, has been offshore of clearwater for the last few years as they have been preparing it. What I do know is during that time it has been known to hold tons of bait and nice blackfin tuna in the summer/fall. 

One winter a big front came through and it lost its mooring/anchor and almost ended up on the beach!


----------

